# Wet shavers wet dream



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Went to my Uncle and Auntie's house today as doing a clearout and found this little lot:










Enough shaving brushes? lol (Everything is BNIB)

And my favourite part:










With 2 brand new refills! Can't wait to start using it :wave:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Those wheel brushes look awesome, but the handles could do with being longer to get to the back of rims.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

lol and the shaving foam I'll use as tyre dressing.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't shaved with a razor blade for years, all these blade and soap threads are tempting me!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I haven't shaved with a razor blade for years, all these blade and soap threads are tempting me!


You should definitely do it, it's a bit like detailing, once you get started and all that but I initially switched over because of the comparative cost for blades, seeing as 5 Wilkinson Sword DE razor blades cost me 49p and will last months and 3 Fusion blades were about £8 or £9! :speechles

It really is much nicer too.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's cool. I want to see the shaving mugs!!


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

plenty ther to keep you going


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm on the lookout for a new brush, how much for the Omega one? [2nd from the left in pic 1, next to the Culmark Senior one]

PM me if you're disposing.......:wave:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I've just got my hands on a couple of straight razors (non of this namby-pamby DE stuff  ). They're being refurbed and honed as we speak and I'm on the lookout for more shaving related gear. If you are getting rid of anything, ping me a PM as well :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Reds said:


> I've just got my hands on a couple of straight razors (non of this namby-pamby DE stuff  ). They're being refurbed and honed as we speak


Can I ask where you are getting them done and how they turn out?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like a gilette fatboy, I own one myself, you can vary the intensity of shave with the adjuster at the bottom.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

hi↲Im away atm but will put a couple more pics and send the pms cos some of it has got to go


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> Can I ask where you are getting them done and how they turn out?


Hi Paul. I actually sent them over to the States to a guy called Glen Mercurio. From some of the work that I've seen him do, they should be awesome when I get them back. As soon as I get them back I'll put up some pictures (I picked the razors up for a couple of quid at an antique shop and it's costing £100 to refurb both of them (cleaned, rescaled and honed to shave ready)). It worked out cheaper than buying a new semi-decent razor.

Steve


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Cheers for that, I look forward to seeing them.

I have been thinking of trying a straight, but I dont like the look of the cheapo ones with changeable blades and I like the idea of using something with a bit of history to it.

There is a chap in England called "miller" (i think) that does the honing and hand made strops. His work also looks top notch.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.straightrazorplace.com

Dangerous place if you want to save money 

The restoration and custom page is really, really good


----------

